# Cheese gizmos.



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Fall is fondue season for us around here and I have a good and extensive collection of fondue pots, forks, some kitchy 60s' fondue plates. Now I am thinking of buying or asking Santa for a raclette device. I have never used one and only seen one in a box so I'm unfamiliar with how you use the thing but have heard that it is one of those "fun to use, fun to eat" type dinners. There is also another gizmo I want to try and that is a Tete 'de Moines cheese cutter. Anyone own or ever use these things? Is there another gizmo I haven't discovered yet?


----------



## cmvnatural (Sep 29, 2002)

Peachcreek,

I had a raclette set for one dinner party and got rid of it. Not worth the time, trouble, or effort. Don't know about the other gadget. Good luck, CMVnatural.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

Went to a party years ago (during the 70's fondue craze); hostess had rented a raclette machine. Quel horror! Melted cheese everywhere -- except on the plates.

Our local Swiss restaurant serves raclette as an appetizer. They use no special equipment, but just melt the cheese over some boiled potatoes in a gratin dish under the salamander.

(Rudi tells me the boiled potatoes are a standard component of the dish, along with the cornichons, in his part of Switzerland).

:lips: :beer: :lips:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I did a fondue raccolette party 2 years ago in Jan.... hmmmm let me remember
raccolette with new boiled potatoes, cornichons, root remoulade slaw
black trumpet guyere fondue
Morbier porcini fondue
chocolate fondue (white and chocolate) I made marshmellow, angel food cake, pound cake
seems like it was discussed, wonder if it can be found in the archives....any techies wanna search.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Tete de Moine!
One of my top three cheeses!
Tied for 1st with Great Hill Blue.
The cheese cutter is called a "Girolle". It is round with a dull spike in the center and a blade like thingy that fits on the spike. The cheese is inmpailed and the blade spirals around, shaving the cheese into beautiful flowers.
I bought mine at a specialty kitchen store for around 40 bucks. Maybe 50, it's been a while.
Get one and enjoy Tete de Moine.
Traditional raclette with the boiled potatoes, cornichons and paprika is kind of nice on a cool fall or winters day. 
But I would pick a tray of raclette with toast points any time over that.
 
Have fun,
Jon


----------

